# March Testers



## elliecain

:dust::dust::dust:

*March 4th*
Alfiecat :bfp:

*March 5th*
Joyouss37 (outcome unknown)

*March 6th*
Jenntt :bfn:

*March 7th*
BabyForIris :bfn:
Jannah K :witch:

*March 8th*
Banana10 :bfn:

*March 13th*
Kantele (outcome unknown)
angelbride (outcome unknown)

*March 17th*
wantingagirl (outcome unknown)

*March 18th*
baseball_mom :witch:
MsRipple :witch:

*March 20th*
Apple111 :witch:

*March 21st*
Xokittycatxo :witch:

*March 23rd*
PrincessTaz :witch:

*March 25th*
Lynne78 (outcome unknown)
MamaBerry :bfn:

*March 26th*
Classic Girl :witch:

*March 31st*
gina236

*Cheerleading*
elliecain
TTC74
​


----------



## BabyForIris

March 7th here!


----------



## Jannah K

March 7th here:)


----------



## elliecain

Both added. Welcome!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Hey Ellie can you add me for March 21? I just started spitting today so AF should be here tomorrow


----------



## elliecain

Sorry Kitty :hugs:
Added.


----------



## Joyouss37

I will be testing March 5th


----------



## elliecain

Added.
You're up first Joyouss!


----------



## napamermaid

March 4 here


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Ahh you all are so early in the month! I need a late March buddy :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

So I'm now cheerleading this cycle, as I'm having a polyp removed on Tuesday and so won't be testing in March. Good luck to you all!


----------



## BabyForIris

elliecain said:


> So I'm now cheerleading this cycle, as I'm having a polyp removed on Tuesday and so won't be testing in March. Good luck to you all!

Good luck Ellie. I had a large one removed last June. The surgery isn't bad and recovery was good too.


----------



## elliecain

Thank you BabyForIris. What happened afterwards? Did you get af that cycle? I'm having it out 7dpo so I assume I won't get af as there will be little lining left. I'm not sure when the next cycle starts so when I should start the Clomid again. I'm going the surgeon will know, since he also prescribed the Clomid!


----------



## BabyForIris

elliecain said:


> Thank you BabyForIris. What happened afterwards? Did you get af that cycle? I'm having it out 7dpo so I assume I won't get af as there will be little lining left. I'm not sure when the next cycle starts so when I should start the Clomid again. I'm going the surgeon will know, since he also prescribed the Clomid!

I had minimal bleeding after the procedure. Spotting for maybe a week? AF came a few weeks later (cycle day 31. So a little late but nothing crazy) it was light. 3 days. And my cycle has been every 26 days since and only 3 days long. 

My polyp was causing massive bleeding and there was worry it would rupture and cause me to need a blood transfusion. Plus of course they let me know id never get pregnant with it in there if we tried. 

Did you just find out about yours?


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, hope it ok to join. We are definitely TTC this month so currently cd4 so will be due to test approx 26th March . Thing is we go to majorca on the 27th so I'm thinking if no af show I might do test on my hols but would still be in March lol x so u can put me down for 27th if I can hold off that long ha x 

Good luck to you all x

Apple111


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies, hope it ok to join. We are definitely TTC this month so currently cd4 so will be due to test approx 26th March . Thing is we go to majorca on the 27th so I'm thinking if no af show I might do test on my hols but would still be in March lol x so u can put me down for 27th if I can hold off that long ha x
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all x
> 
> Apple111

Woohoo someone else at the end of March &#9786;&#65039;

Ellie....good luck with the procedure!! If March doesn't work out for me, I'll be with you in April :flower:


----------



## elliecain

Welcome Apple. Added!

Thanks everyone. I was gutted when they found the polyp at my cd12 scan but at least it might be the reason I've not been conceiving. I'm paying a lot of money I don't really have to have it out privately because I can't cope with waiting for 6 months on NHS. I've heard the procedure isn't too bad but I'm having general anaesthetic so will need a couple of days off work afterwards.


----------



## Kantele

Testing on 13th :)
Can I join? :kiss:


----------



## elliecain

Of course, Kantele. Added!


----------



## baseball_mom

May I join also? Testing March 18th. Although I don't have a lot of hope with this cycle since it's a resting cycle. I have an appt with my fertility specialist to talk about other options since 3 months of clomid and IUI didn't work.


----------



## elliecain

Added :)


----------



## Banana10

Hey, first post in 21mths! Please can you add me...testing 8th March

Good luck Ellie x


----------



## elliecain

Thank you!
Added and fxed xxx


----------



## Jenntt

March 6th here :) GL everyone!


----------



## elliecain

Added, good luck!


----------



## Jenntt

Thank you! :)


----------



## angelbride

Testing March 13


----------



## elliecain

Welcome, added!


----------



## elliecain

Alfiecat, 2 days left... Any signs/symptoms yet? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Banana10

Keeping an eye on this post and everything crossed for you all!! Stupidly did a test this morning (10dpo) and was negative so just going to forget I did it... Roll on 8 March x


----------



## MsRipple

Hello ladies, joining in. I should O this week and anticipate that I will test around March 20. Will update my test date (trying to hold til AF due date) once I O.


----------



## elliecain

Welcome, added!


----------



## elliecain

Congrats Alfiecat... I followed your other posts and saw you got a bfp! Great start girls:)


----------



## MsRipple

Thanks! Congrats @ alfiecat! :)

This is our 6th (? I think cycle) ttc our first. I am 37, DH is 40. We live apart 50 percent of the time or so getting the timing down for us can be tough. I moved my schedule around so that we would be in the same place CD 10 through 16, so I am hoping O happens somewhere in that time period. I usually O around CD 15, although I have gone as early as CD 13 and as late as 20.


----------



## TTC74

CD5. Joining the group! I''m not sure if I'll even have a shot this month since I'll be planning a herniated disc surgery at some point. I'll know more on Monday, though. Regardless, I can't miss any BFPs from my ladies!


----------



## Apple111

Congrats alficat x


----------



## elliecain

Welcome TTC :)
I'll put you on cheerleading duties with me until/unless you have a date for testing... Nice to have someone with me!


----------



## Xokittycatxo

Congrats Alfie!!


----------



## Jenntt

BFN for me. Good luck girls!


----------



## BabyForIris

BFN for me too. No AF yet though. Wish she'd get it over with and just show up now. LOL


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry about the bfns :( Would someone like to start an April group? That will be my month!!!


----------



## napamermaid

Thanks guys
Canrt wait to get to 1st scan in 2 weeks time


----------



## Lynne78

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm in my 3rd month ttc and due to test on the 25th :)


----------



## elliecain

Welcome and added, Lynne.

Jannah and Banana, any news?


----------



## Banana10

BFN for me :( and AF showed up too.

Here's to April xx

Congrats to those who have got their BFP and good luck to those testing this month..FC!! X


----------



## elliecain

Sorry Banana :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Sorry to hear about bfn girls xx ive actually ovulated 4 days early this month so not sure when af would be due now .?? Is it still 28 day cycle , im sure I read somewhere that af shows 14 days after O day.. Bit confused now. Cd1 was 25 feb so not sure when to test lol.. I'm going to leave it as long as possible anyway as we are going away on 27th so was planning to wait till then. 

Baby dust to all x

Apple x


----------



## elliecain

Apple, if you ovulated 4 days earlier than usual, you are likely to start AF early too. The luteal phase (between ovulation and AF) is usually the same length.. Mine only varies by a day, but my cycle lengths change depending on when I ovulate.
Fxed xx


----------



## MsRipple

Waiting, waiting. 4dpo or 5po (FF has changed my O date 2x in the last few days). I ovulated a bit earlier than thought, so will be testing on March 18 or 19. (day AF is due)

Last night I had a dream that I was bleeding and I was so happy because I thought, yes, I have implantation bleeding! Why can't I have more normal bfp hopeful dreams, such as stick peeing :)


----------



## elliecain

My period arrived yesterday (sort of). It's the first time I've ever been glad to see it, as I knew last cycle was a bust because of the procedure. Now I can get this show on the road! Clomid starts tonight :) Come on!!!


----------



## MamaBerry

Hi Everyone, I was wondering if I could please join this thread? I'll be testing on March 25th.


----------



## Apple111

Hi mama berry :) 

Elliecain glad ur af showed u can get on it now lol.. Good luck hon.. 
I'm prob going to test a bit earlier now i was planning on waiting until I was away if af didn't show but had a chat with oh and we decided to test b4 we go so prob test now about 20th with ovulating early as original af due 24th xx 
Baby dust to all &#65039;xx


----------



## elliecain

Welcome MamaBerry. Added.
I've updated yours Apple xx


----------



## Classic Girl

I'd like to join! I SHOULD wait until the 26th test but I know I won't!


----------



## elliecain

Welcome, Classic!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'd love to join too please :) 

I think I ovulated yesterday, just waiting for crosshairs to confirm so I think I'll be testing on the 23rd. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## elliecain

Welcome, Princess xx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi:march 17th for me please x


----------



## elliecain

Welcome and added!

Kantele and angelbride... any news?


----------



## baseball_mom

TMI...I'm sorry. But I'm not sure if I'm out this month or not. Yesterday at 8DPO, I had one wipe that was pinkish watery cm but that was it all day. I wasn't sure if that could have been implantation bleeding. Today at 9DPO, when I wipe I see one or two drops of reddish/clear fluid that does seem like cm but it doesn't even show up on a panty liner. I'm so frustrated and depressed at this point. We have been trying for over a year with zero BFP. We are currently in a resting cycle or 2 before we decide if we move to injectables/IUI. I'm trying not to give up but this is so hard.


----------



## elliecain

I'm so sorry but 9dpo is still early days and could be implantation. How long is your lp normally? xx


----------



## baseball_mom

I'm not totally sure how to calculate that. I know that I always ovulate around CD19 and get my period on what would be CD31 or 32. I'm always very regular but I have just come off of clomid and I know that when I came off of it in the past I had a 45 day cycle. So I'm wondering if this is just an early cycle.


----------



## elliecain

I'm no expert, but a usual luteal phase of 12 or 13 days and slight bleeding 8/9dpo sounds like implantation to me. I know when it's going to be AF when I feel my cervix. There's always a lot more blood around it. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Baseball mom - there's a good chance it could be implantation spotting if your lp is usually longer than that good luck!

I'm 4dpo and no symptoms so far other than vivid dreams which I always get after ovulation. Can't wait to poas at 10dpo and praying it's a positive test!


----------



## c beary83

Good luck ladies!


----------



## MamaBerry

Hi everyone, I hope you are all doing well!

baseball_mom, it does sound like implantation. When I was pregnant with my son I had implantation bleeding 10dpo, a blood test 13 dpo which was low so I didn't hold out too much hope, but 2 days later my numbers had more than doubled! Good luck!

This TWW is killing me although realistically I don't think I'll have a bfp. My son is an IUI baby, and i'm just waiting to start the process again for baby #2. But for the last few months that I've gone through all the testing again, I've had this irrational hope that maybe, just maybe, I could have a miracle pregnancy. I know 2 women who were about to start assisted conception but become naturally pregnant right before they started.

Anyway, sorry for the rant, and lots and lots of baby dust to all!!


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies. Af due today. My temps are all over the place. I think I may have some sort of illness as they were in high 99s earlier today. Had a bit of pink when i checked earlier this am(same as a few days ago) but mostly clear when I checked later and no spotting. I must stop checking my cervix!


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies. Af due today. My temps are all over the place. I think I may have some sort of illness as they were in high 99s earlier today. Had a bit of pink when i checked earlier this am(same as a few days)but mostly clear when I checked later. I must stop checking!


----------



## Classic Girl

Your chart looks good though! How are you able to hold out so long from testing?? Lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

I gave in this evening and ended up testing at 7dpo, obviously a bfn but I know it's super early. The urge just got the better of me lol. Going to try and wait until at least Monday now when I'll be 9dpo x


----------



## TTC74

Sorry for my absence. I was having neck surgery. I'm Feeling better now and the anasthesia halted my O. So now that I'm off narcotics I'm about to O. The timing couldn't be better! 

Fill me in! Who has gotten a BFP in my absence!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just thought id update , I did do a cheap test today and got bfn .. Still no af show but sure on way soon ..I think due today ish .. Bit confusing as ov early by 4 days I think ..Ive been all over the place emotionally for last few days .. Crying for daft reasons ! I had loads of symptoms last week , nauseous , dizzy spells , terrible cramps for about a week and so tired ..Now all seem to have gone. I do have a cb digi but going to hold off with it to see if af shows and save it for next cycle as I'm thinking Im out this month ...my temp is still up 37.4 and has been this since the 6th March .. Hope we get fmrore BFPs on this thread &#65039;xx 

Good luck girls xx

Apple x


----------



## PrincessTaz

TTC74 hope the surgery went well, glad it's working out well ovulation x

Apple11 sorry for the bfns, hope you're still in with a chance for a bfp though. All your symptoms and temps sound really good. 

I'm 8dpo and tested this morning and got a bfn, hoping it's just too early but will test now every morning until bfp or af x


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies blooming witch got me today .. Horrible thing !! Letting me know about it too &#55357;&#56867;.. Anyway we are on holiday this weekend so I'm planning to chill and hope that the sun and hopefully bit of stress free time will make this cycle lucky for us.. Good luck to all and hope we c some BFPs soon x I'll keep an eye for April testing thread !! Hope to see some of u on there x

Apple xx


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry Apple. Hope the holiday goes well ;)
I'm not going to start an April thread, but I'd love to join one if someone else will start it.
I'm trying to stay hopeful. Got a positive opk tonight and our timing has been good so far, so I'm trying to ignore the news about my endometrium...


----------



## Apple111

Fx for u hon and hope we get some more BFPs x


----------



## gina236

Mind if I join in ladies? Testing the 31st which is very late. I didn't temp or use opks this month so not sure exactly when I od but I'd guess the 31st will be 16 or 17 dpo.


----------



## elliecain

Added, fxed Gina!

Any other updates? We've had a few test days come and go, but not much news...


----------



## TTC74

Can evap lines have color? I left an IC for longer than 10 mins and came back to a pink line.
 



Attached Files:







image.png
File size: 141.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gina236

Take another ttc! Generally evaps are grey but it is possible for them to have color. FX for you! 

I took a IC this morning because my hopes have been way up and I wanted to cushion the blow a little with an early bfn. Well there is a squinter on it :dohh: so might be using my frer earlier than I said. Lol.


----------



## Classic Girl

I'm out this month! Af came this morning. Was supposed to test the 26th and I did....also the 20th-25th as well LOL. On to April! Good luck to everyone!

Anyone know the quick way to add you chart to your sig?


----------



## elliecain

I'm really sorry Classic :hugs: I'll be joining April just as soon as someone starts the thread... Anyone?

To add your chart, there is probably a quicker way, but this is how I did it:
1. In the fertility friend app, click the top right hand corner icon with three lines.
2. Select "share chart and data"
3. Select "create/preview home page"
4. Click on the link to preview your home page
5. Copy the url you end up on
6. Insert it into this code (put yours twice instead of mine and remove the spaces I've put in after all 4 of these brackets: [ which I had to add in order to stop it being html and linking!): 
[ url=*https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c1951*][ img]*https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c1951*/thumb.png[ /img][ /url]

That will give you the chart and people can click on it to be taken to your full chart history.

I'm assuming you know how to make a sig?...
In babyandbump: 
1. Go to "user CP"
2. Click "edit signature"
3. Insert the code in the box with all the smilies to the right


----------



## elliecain

Hey ladies!
I've updated the front page with what info I could stalk :haha:
If any of you I couldn't find an answer for can let me know, that would be good. I know I like to see a nicely finished first post in these threads, just feels tidier or something. It looks like only one bfp this time, so we are clearly in for a load next month!

Is anyone going to start an April thread? I'll do it if no-one else wants to, but I have done the last 2 so I'm very happy to pass the baton!

Afm, my diagnosis means our chances are reduced this cycle, but there is always hope and I reckon I'm in line for a little miracle, so I'm holding out. If not, I can start treatment with tetracycline, so at least there is a next step.

Tons of babydust to you all :dust:


----------



## gina236

I've had faint lines. But not calling bfp until it's darker. Holding off testing with a FRER until im sure i would have a line. Terrified of another chemical at this point.


----------



## elliecain

Fingers crossed Gina. Let us know :)


----------



## gina236

Just thought I'd update.. Another chemical.. :(


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry Gina.
Might be worth getting tested for NK Cells...


----------



## gina236

Thanks. I have a doctor's appointment today to talk about possible reasons this keeps happening.


----------



## baseball_mom

I was out for March. It was early AF after all. We are taking a little break this cycle before we start injectables.


----------



## elliecain

Good luck at the appointment Gina.
I'm sorry baseball. I hope the next step does the trick :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies, thought I'd Pop on and see how things are getting on. Sorry to ladies who have got bfn or af.. :/ 
Well I'm still away on hols and it's like a monsoon here !! Had sun rest of the week though..I've brought my cb opk and had flashing smiley for last two days so hope we have done enough fx .. 
Just want to thank u elliecain for keeping this thread going so well. I note that u have mentioned a couple of times if anyone wants to start an April thread .. I know I have got loads on next month and normally only manage to get on every few days at the most and don't feel I would be able to do it properly. I would join a new group for April if a group was started but understand if no one does .. Good luck to all regardless and fx we get some BFPs this month !! I think I'll be on tww in next couple of days :) 
Apple x


----------



## MamaBerry

hi everyone, sorry for the late response I was a BFN this month.


----------



## elliecain

Sorry MamaBerry. Fxed for April!

Thanks Apple. I will find out quite early this month and it's kinda soul destroying keeping a thread going once you are out, so I'm not going to do the next one. I really hope someone else does though.


----------



## TTC74

Here is the April testing thread. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/2384100-april-testers.html#post37122478


----------



## elliecain

Thank you!


----------



## BabyForIris

I know technically I should post this on the April testers but if I had thought I had a chance this month I might have tested sooner. 

I got my :bfp: today. AF was due yesterday and never showed. So I tested this morning and there it was. A beautiful (strong) pink line. 

So incredibly surprised. We had a rough month. Got told I have a polyp and my hubbys SA came back so low they told us IVF would be or only option. 

I'm so thankful for this miracle. 

:dust:


----------



## TTC74

Congratulations on the miracle baby!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations! I'm glad miracles do happen...


----------



## BabyForIris

elliecain said:


> Congratulations! I'm glad miracles do happen...

Thank you. 

Don't give up Ellie. I've never been one to think like this. But currently I'm proof. I've got my everything crossed for you. 
:dust:


----------



## Apple111

Fab new congrats on bfp ! X


----------



## Classic Girl

Woot! Congrats BabyforIris! Ellie, your chart is looking good! Lol you test just as early as I do you just are honest about it with FF!


----------



## elliecain

Classic Girl said:


> Woot! Congrats BabyforIris! Ellie, your chart is looking good! Lol you test just as early as I do you just are honest about it with FF!

Thank you Classic.
I don't usually test that early, but I have to use progesterone pessaries if I get a bfp so I thought I'd better make sure I knew asap. My temps always look good, they are the most deceptive temps ever... I have a cold and it's caused them to elevate. I'm not temping for the rest of the month. The chances of me conceiving before taking the antibiotics are almost nil. Bring on next month, doxycycline and a bfp at last!


----------

